# Goat milking problems



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

My wife has an Alpine goat, she has been trying to milk this CRAZY critter for 3 weeks. The goat will get on the stanchion and stand there and eat without any problems but as soon as she starts milking it dances around steps in the bucket, knocks the bucket over, falls off the stanchion or all the above. What should we do? I posted this on the goat exchange forum also but there are so many spam threads I don't know if anyone will see it but at least now I know where to go if I ever have the need for Viagra or Cealis


----------



## jycemrsh (Apr 20, 2010)

In order to help you better I would like to know when was the last time the goat was milked and also was it the same way as you described that you had tried. In case it was the same as it is now providing a helping hand to your wife would do the trick else if it is recently behaving so odd have a visit to the veterinary doctor, He would be able to put some more light on the issue.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the response but my wife has figured out how to make the goat stand still. I am sure it is not the right way but it works and most importantly it did not involve me LOL


----------

